# Eifie Vs. Faorzia



## Bobino (Oct 31, 2015)

> 2vs2 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...



[size=+2]*Eifie vs Faorzia*[/size]

*Eifie's active squad*

 *Siradhan* the male Natu <Early Bird> @ Mental Herb
 *Okuni* the male Larvesta <Flame Body> @ Lucky Egg
 *Shih-Na* the female Zorua <Illusion> @ Black Glasses
 *Tribal Cena of Super Slam* the male Anorith <Battle Armor> @ Sachet
 *Many Happy Returns* the female Chinchou <Volt Absorb> @ Magnet
 *Few Sad Frustrations* the male Lotad <Swift Swim> @ Miracle Seed
 *Buckwheat* the male Skiddo <Sap Sipper> @ Leftovers
 *Udon* the female Slowpoke <Oblivious> @ Quick Claw
 *Indyelle* the female Phanpy <Pickup> @ Air Balloon
 *Vera* the female Munna <Forewarn> @ Moon Stone


*Faorzia's active squad*

 *Patch* the male Minccino <Technician> @ Shiny Stone
 *Pipsnap* the female Piplup <Torrent>
 *Moreiality* the female Sandshrew <Sand Veil>
 *Sendrei* the male Zigzagoon <Gluttony>
 *Octavian Rush* the male Starly <Keen Eye>
 *Edelweiss* the female Mareep <Static>
 *Whisperling Neige* the female Snover <Snow Warning>
 *Touabeld (Ninjaspirit Tom)* the male Treecko <Unburden>

Random happenstance says Eifie chooses her pokemon first, then Faorzia sends out and commands, then lastly, Eifie responds.

1. Eifie Sends out
2. Faorzia sends out and commands
3. Eifie commands
4. I teach my computer not to put the red squiggly line under either of your names
5. I ref.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 31, 2015)

Good luck, Bobino! In case you weren't aware, I wanted to direct you to a couple of old threads that you can look through for precedent and stuff if you can't find anything in the Question Box, etc.: the old Attacks and Abilities Guide and the old ASB Rules. A quick search through those might help you find answers to some of your questions, and if not, you are absolutely encouraged to post in the Question Box or ask me about anything you're not entirely sure about. It is always, always better to ask than to proceed with your best guess if you're not 100% sure. Feel free to bombard me with messages!

Here are some old test battles that you might want to look at:

JackPK's test battle
TruetoCheese's test battle
Vipera Magnifica's test battle

(Note that Jack was actually a ref in the old league and was taking the test to make sure he was still qualified, so you don't need to worry about holding yourself up to that high a standard.)

That said, SOUND THE FANFARE AS WE ENTER *TRIBAL CENA OF SUUUUUUUUPER SLAM*!


----------



## sanderidge (Nov 1, 2015)

*Patch*, let's go! :D

Hmm, let's keep it simple for now. *Charm, Aqua Tail*, and then *Iron Tail*! If you ever can't hit that Anorith with too cool long of a name, then *Calm Mind.

Charm/Calm Mind ~ Aqua Tail/Calm Mind ~ Iron Tail/Calm Mind*


----------



## Eifie (Nov 1, 2015)

(Whoops, I forgot to say that you can call him Tribal Cena for short... if you dare refer to his greatness in such a familiar manner.)

Simple it is for now, then! As expected from a champion like Tribal Cena, we're going to need that physical movepool, so *Swords Dance* to offset that Attack decrease. Then I want you to use *Double Team* for as many clones as you can, and finish by *Knocking Off* that Shiny Stone.

*Swords Dance ~ Double Team (max clones) ~ Knock Off*


----------



## Bobino (Nov 7, 2015)

*Eifie Vs. Faorzia*

*Pre-Game Status*

*Eifie OO*
Tribal Cena of Super Slam





_the Male Anorith_
*Health:* 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Ability:* Battle Armor
*Holding:* Sachet
*Status:* ...AND HIS NAME IS TRIBAL CENA!



*Faorzia OO*
Patch





_the Male Minccino_
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Ability:* Technician
*Holding:* Shiny Stone
*Status:* Ready, Willing, and Adorable



*Round One*​
The ASB Central Battlefield is seeing more use today than it has in the past month. Two trainers have small smirks on their face as the step up to the opposite sides of the giant pokeball logo. Each standing in their designated trainer box. The two wait patiently for the signal to start.

Through the small faculty entrance an unknown trainee ref steps, small drops of sweat dripping down his forehead. He looks at each trainer before nodding and signalling the start of his first real battle.

The pokeballs fly and after the flashes of light on each side clear up, Tribal Cena, the Anorith stands just a few yards away from Patch, a Minccino with a look of determination in it's eyes. Each trainer yells a string of commands and the pokemon take a few moments to process they turn towards each other.

Tribal Cena takes his first move, starting to sway it's body in an attempt to display it's strength with a *Swords Dance*. He begins believing in himself, and seems like he's ready to hit even harder. Patch looks on and smiles. It puffs it's smile up to even higher levels and looks truly happy to be here. Tribal Cena suddenly isn't as ready to bash his opponent as he was a few moments ago, possibly being swayed by it's *Charm*.

Patch uses this moment to charge it's body with water energy, letting it focus into it's tail. It quickly lunges forward and slams Tribal Cena with a big *Aqua Tail*, smashing it fairly brutally. Tribal Cena still in the mindset of show off it's prowess starts dashing as fast as it can. New forms start to appear, joining in to *Double Team* Patch. Tribal Cena starts to blur to Patches sight, and he's fairly sue there are at least five more Tribal Cenas in front of him.

Tribal Cena jumps forward and takes a swip directly at the Shiny Stone in Patch's grasp. Tribal Cena slams Patch hard, hitting a fierce *Knock-Off*, causing Patch's grasp to fail and it's item to roll away. Patch takes offence to this, and changes the energy in it's tail to a silver metallic color. It jumps forward and throws it's *Iron Tail* as hard as it can, making direct contact. He hits Tribal Cena so hard he dissipates, just now realizing he destroyed a clone, and not the real Anorith.

*End Round One*


*Eifie OO*
Tribal Cena of Super Slam





_the Male Anorith_
*Health:* 87%
*Energy*: 87%
*Ability:* Battle Armor
*Holding:* Sachet
*Status:* Confident, smarting a bit from that hit. Has Four Clones on the Field.
*Actions:* Swonds Dance ~ Double Team ~ Knock-Off



*Faorzia OO*
Patch





_the Male Minccino_
*Health:* 91%
*Energy:* 86%
*Ability:* Technician
*Holding:* Nothing
*Status:* Frustrated he dropped his shiny. 
*Actions:* Charm ~ Aqua Tail ~ Iron Tail



Arena Notes:
- There is a Shiny Stone on the ground.​


Ref Notes:
- Please correct me on any of these if they aren't correct.
- Both Pokemon have the same speed, so I flipped a coin, Tribal Cena went first, and I had them flip-flop each action on who goes first, and will continue to do so. This will continue until their speeds change. 
- This speed flip-flop caused there to be no clones active when Aqua Tail was used.
- Damage and Energy calcs below.
- I gave each clone and the original the same chance to be hit, rolled a 3 out of 6, and had Patch hit a clone.

Match Notes:
- Eifie checks to see if I need to update anything on the reffing.
- Eifie gives commands
- Faorzia gives commands
- I ref


----------



## Eifie (Nov 9, 2015)

Huh, how did I miss that you'd posted this? Actually, now I vaguely remember reading this at 3 am, so I must have just forgotten about it...

Your damage and energy calculations seem to be missing, but the numbers look mostly good. It looks like Patch has 1% more energy than he should have; did you apply STAB to Charm? If you have them, I'd also like to see your rolls. In particular I want to check that you accounted for Iron Tail's 75% accuracy as well as the fact that 5 clones were present, and also that you're remembering to roll for secondary effects and critical hits.

Your description is kind of sparse, and rife with typos and grammatical errors (most prominently, "it's" instead of "its"). You could do with taking some extra time to proofread. Aside from catching a lot of those errors, it'd also just demonstrate that you're putting a decent amount of care into writing up your description. You're also switching between pronouns fairly often, alternating between calling each Pokémon "he" and "it", which is kind of jarring.

It's not necessary to spell out the name of each attack in your writeup, and in fact I think it's hindering your writing somewhat. You should be describing each attack more thoroughly so that the reader can make a good guess of which attack is being used just from reading the description. Aqua Tail and Iron Tail are good examples of this in your reffing, where I can tell what those attacks are supposed to be before getting to the bolded part. In particular, I think Swords Dance could use more description. It'd be a good idea to look at some other reffings to get an idea of how attacks are written.

It's not necessary for you to rewrite your description for this round, so just keep this in mind going forward. I'll post commands once you answer the questions I've raised (not that they're actually relevant to my commands, but I don't feel like thinking about commands right now).


----------



## Bobino (Nov 10, 2015)

I legit still have the notepad with the calcs up! I did not add STAB for Charm, I used the flat 2% for the move. Also, I'd like advice on the proper way to do accuracy for clones. What I did was I rolled the accuracy, then once It was a hit, rolled to see which target he hit. From your description, that doesn't sound correct. I''ll include everything below. 

Thanks so much on the writing feedback, I thought the name does need to appear in the description, so I'll change that next time. I'll double check more thoroughly in the future, I honestly only double checked once, and obviously wasn't paying enough attention. Thanks so much!

Anorith
swords dance - double team - knock off
d:0 e:2 - d:0 e:5 - d:9 e: 6

Minccino
charm - aqua tail - Iron Tail
d:0 e:2 - d:13 e:4 - d:15 e:7

aqua tail:
90 = 9
9 x 1.5 (weak) = 13.5
13 damage

knock off:
65 = 6.5
6.5 x 1.5 (holding item) = 9.75
9.75 damage = 9 damage
97.5 / 20 = 4.875 = 5 Energy + effect = 6 energy

iron tail:
100 = 10
10 x 1.5 = 15
15 damage

100(+20 over 100) / 20 = 6
6 + 1 effect

rolled a 45, no defense drop
rolled 62, hit 75 accuracy
rolled 3, hit clone


----------



## Eifie (Nov 10, 2015)

Ah, okay. It looks like you deducted 4% energy instead of 5% for Aqua Tail, so that's why it's just slightly off. I'm assuming that was just a typo that ended up propagating through your calculations.

What you did for Iron Tail was correct, yes. I just wanted to make sure that you didn't just roll for which clone it would hit and forget about the 75% accuracy. Aqua Tail also has 90% accuracy — did you account for that? In the future, it'd be great if you could include all your rolls (including crits) in your posts so I can look at them quickly. (This would not be necessary for a non-test battle.)

All right, Tribal Cena, let's whip up a *Sandstorm* to shroud yourself and your clones in mystery! :o Then let's go for a *Brick Break* and try our luck with a *Rock Blast*. If your opponent is Protecting or underground on the second or third action, go for *Iron Defense*.

*Sandstorm ~ Brick Break / Iron Defense ~ Rock Blast / Iron Defense*


----------



## sanderidge (Nov 10, 2015)

Patch, you're doing fine~ Next up is a *Dazzling Gleam*, which will hopefully get rid of the clones. Then, if you're moving first, *Encore* that Sandstorm! Wasn't it a great sandstorm? I think so too! But if you go second, *Sunny Day* because sunshine is also great. Finally, wrap the round up with *Tail Slap*.

(also, on Charm - was there STAB or was there not? there shouldn't be, right? - in gen VI it became a fairy move :o )

*Dazzling Gleam ~ Encore/Sunny Day ~ Tail Slap*

All right, so we do know who's going when! At least that'll take care of the conditional. Start with a nice little_ wait_ing for Tribal Cena to use his Sandstorm, then go in with your *Encore*. Then, while he's busy, go for a *Dazzling Gleam* and wreck   hopefully get rid of those clones. Finally, *Tail Slap*, because why bother changing that weather while he's happily rolling in sand.

*(wait) Encore ~ Dazzling Gleam ~ Tail Slap*


----------



## Eifie (Nov 10, 2015)

Faorzia said:


> (also, on Charm - was there STAB or was there not? there shouldn't be, right? - in gen VI it became a fairy move :o )


Whoops, totally forgot about the type change. Either way, stat-altering moves don't get a STAB energy bonus under the scale in the Damage and Energy Guide. So if Charm was Normal-type like I thought it was, you wouldn't change its energy cost anyway.


----------



## Bobino (Nov 10, 2015)

There was not, I had it listed as Fairy when I did it, also I did roll the accuracy for Aqua Tail, but I don't know why I didn't save it. I'll make sure to include all rolls and calcs in this next one!


----------



## sanderidge (Nov 10, 2015)

For general clarification regardless of the request below, will the speed order continue to switch from the way it is now or will you re-flip a coin every round?

assuming the former - ahhh I didn't check the speed order.

is it okay with both of you if I redo my commands to reflect that? (is that allowed?)


----------



## Eifie (Nov 10, 2015)

You were commanding second anyway, so yeah, go for it. Hopefully Bobino hasn't started working yet.


----------



## Bobino (Nov 10, 2015)

Yeah I'm starting in a little bit, but please, feel free to post new commands, I'm totally cool with it.

I'm going to keep it going from where it was, as I'm fairly certain that's how it goes in the games. Eifie, if this isn't correct, feel free to step in.


----------



## Eifie (Nov 10, 2015)

I think in the games it's randomized each turn, but generally that's not so desirable in ASB because it's nice to have it a bit more predictable for when you're commanding. Some refs do do it that way; what you have also works, and another option is to have the Pokémon whose trainer commanded first in the round move first for that round. (Since we've already started having it alternate per action, you should keep it that way, but I thought you might like to know about other ways of dealing with speed ties.)

(By the way, while it's largely inconsequential, it looks like you've still forgotten to dock that one extra point of energy for Aqua Tail.)


----------



## Zhorken (May 23, 2016)

Closing this in a draw at Eifie's request.  The ASBdb will give out money as if this were a regular draw and I'm just going to leave it at that, if nobody minds.  (I can't remember exactly what we did last time a test battle ended early, but it can't have made a difference of more than like, $1 or $2.)


----------



## sanderidge (May 23, 2016)

i forgot this existed


----------



## Eifie (May 24, 2016)

(I only remembered because I got a new apprentice)


----------



## sanderidge (May 24, 2016)

(good luck on this one not disappearing)


----------

